# Atlas Tailstock anchor screw replacement.



## Phonnold (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello,

Just a little question about the tail stock on my lathe.  Hopefully I am using the correct words to describe what I am working here, forgive me if not, still learning some of this.  I am in the process of restoring a Atlas lathe that I picked up and am currently working on the tail stock.  In my tear down I noticed that the screw that was used to anchor it down once in position is messed up.  It is actually bent and the threads about 1/2 down are bunged up.




What I am wondering is if this is a special screw in some way, or can I just go to the local hardware store and buy a generic replacement from them?  I have the same problem with the lock screw for the ram in the tail stock, but it seems I don't have any pictures of that.  It turns out I suck at taking pictures as I was going to put some "in progress pictures" with this as well, but they aren't that great.  Will try to get some more tonight.

Any help with this screw is much appropriated.  

Philip


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 21, 2013)

Any square head bolt that size should work fine.


----------



## francist (Nov 21, 2013)

5/16" square head bolt fits perfectly, nothing special about it. In a pinch a hex bolt of the next size will work, but not nicely. Just replaced mine a few weeks ago.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 23, 2013)

Same comment (standard square-head bolt) applies to the one in the tailstock ram lock.  Except that it is 1/4".  There are two or three other square-head bolts used in different places in the various Atlas machines.  As far as I recall, there is nothing special about any of them.

Robert D.


----------



## Phonnold (Nov 23, 2013)

Cool, thanks for the info all.  Going to have to poke around some to see if I can fine those.  Local HomeDept only had hex head bolts.

Philip


----------



## schor (Nov 23, 2013)

I have a hex head bolt on my th54, no problems.



Phonnold said:


> Cool, thanks for the info all.  Going to have to poke around some to see if I can fine those.  Local HomeDept only had hex head bolts.
> 
> Philip


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 24, 2013)

Philip,

Try an Ace Hardware.  Much better for this sort of thing than Lowes or Home Depot.  They don't carry many of anything but typically carry a few of almost everything.  And if Ace doesn't have it, try either an industrial fastener supplier or McMaster.com.  They carry a lot of almost everything.  But for things like square head bolts, you can't buy just one or two.

Robert D.


----------



## francist (Nov 25, 2013)

No luck off the shelf around here either, but I was able to get them through Fastenal. If you get stuck Philip let me know, I ordered six so could mail you one if need be.

-frank


----------

